# Honey and Me in the Easy Entry Cart



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

How cute! I don't know the first thing about driving, but she's adorable <3


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*to lilly*

hiya lilly thank you for shareing your pictures of your wounderfull pony put to your easy entry cart.
your doing super fine there.
my self i hope to get in to the saddle tomorrow as i have a fracturd shoulder thats on the mend.
so i was grounded lol.
many thanks for shareing your video and your pictures.
thanks.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

sorry to hear that, MV. I was out last year for the same reason then got pneumonia. So I am enjoying this year!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*back rideing and driveing.*

well ill drink to that one that we both have recoverd and able to do what we love and enjoy the rideing and driving of our horses.
and spending more time with them.
thank you for your kind words and happy driving.
Michael.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

That looks like fun


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

It is fun and honey likes it more that carrying a person on her back. She has so much more enthusiasm for carting. I looked at the video again and noticed my fuzzy dice on the back of the seat looks like a tail!! <grin> Let me assure you that I do not have a tail.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

She is really cute. Very nice pony!
I just watched the video again to see the tail. Lol.


----------

